# VC offshore vs Baltoplate?



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

I posted the following question over in S/A and the split seems 50/50 I'm curious as to what you guys think? 

"I decided on Baltoplate for our hull based on the info gained from my earlier post. I ordered the paint Monday and my wife picked it up this afternoon. When I got home from work I discovered it was VC offshore not Baltoplate. 
I'm sure I could return it but the person I bought it from claims they're the exact same in terms of sailing performance. Any thoughts? I'm hoping to paint this Sunday."
Boat is kept in salt water from may till October.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The VC seems to advertise that it has teflon in it whereas the Baltoplate doesn't make this claim. Both use the same thinner.

I wonder why the manufacturer doesn't clarify this?

I would return it and use Baltoplate. Period.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

edcummins said:


> The VC seems to advertise that it has teflon in it whereas the Baltoplate doesn't make this claim. Both use the same thinner.
> 
> I wonder why the manufacturer doesn't clarify this?
> 
> I would return it and use Baltoplate. Period.


Baltoplate is a vinyl-based product.


----------

